# Knock Knock............



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

C'mon have a go...................


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Jam....


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hoo dunnit?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Shame they were'nt at DIP. Could have saved you going home Clive. (love the thread title  ).


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Come in....


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Full report and video later ,hope you got a big screen


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome work Clive, Big hooa congrats mate. Apparently you claimed it with a "that's what i'm...." or equivalent.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

hats off mate, nice fish! i think u might be taking out stu's HOF hoo! keen to see the details, size, weight, video and rig used!


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

OARSOME

iAN


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

Donkey Kong , Legend mate


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Geez you're a shortarse


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

BIGKEV said:


> Geez you're a shortarse


Would only have come half way up your leg Kev.... ;-)


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Now that's a fish!



SLB said:


> keen to see the details, size, weight, video and rig used!


x2

Well done, Clive... Jimbo


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

x 3 Awesome catch!


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope you captured the sound of the drag working overtime on the first run! Well done on an awesome fish. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

handline??


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok so it's filleted and vacuum baged thanks for the help Bro,well I could only fillet the fish after work which I was a 'bit' late for should I say but had it in a large esky with ice ,head and tail popping out.
Could not find my scale but on my brothers it only goes to 50 pounds and bounced the needle way past that with ease and that about 10 hours after being caught so my guess ill call it 30 kg Hoo at least,now to get started on the video and ill add some more pics.
Must say a huge thanks to Ant for helping me get into the yak with my crook shoulder ,your a champion mate !


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

knock knock think someone else knocked one over this arv as well

Any guess's on that one ?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

More like in the dark the crazzzzzzy budgie smuggler dude!
Very Dark


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

Mad man


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

So jealous right now.

Well done.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

:shock: 
Holy crap


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Clive that is one helluva fish mate well done, Gazza and I are green.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one Clive, That is one Awesome fish


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice photoshop Clive. I love your movies too. :lol:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Damn nice fish. Might have to book yet another trip to Qld ...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Not going to measure that with the AKFF brag mat! 1.6m?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Not going to measure that with the AKFF brag mat! 1.6m?


Good call Con spot on apparently.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Not going to measure that with the AKFF brag mat! 1.6m?
> ...


We are considering a 2.0 metre bragmat. Called the 'Safa/Carnster' special, available only from Kayakone Enterprises for the meagre sum of $ 50 per mat.* Should keep you guys happy for a while. Hopefully.....

* all proceeds to the K1 retirement fund. :lol: :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Barrabundy said:
> ...


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, really makes me realise how pathetic my esky is. Maybe you guys will need to invest in a cold truck to get your fish home if you keep pulling these things out. Congratulations.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Safa said:


> Must say a huge thanks to Ant for helping me get into the yak with my crook shoulder ,your a champion mate !


You go out in a yak with a crook shoulder??? Jeezus!

Jimbo


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Fantastic fish. Inspirational.

cheers

rob


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

Verry nice mate. Trev you dont need a brag mat when clive is near by


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nad97 said:


> Verry nice mate. Trev you dont need a brag mat when clive is near by


Ooooh! But Nick, he has something to brag about, regularly.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Clive would have to be standing on a milk crate to have a 1.6m wahoo up to his head like that, and I don't see a Milk crate in the photo.

Are you sure its not 1.06m? :lol:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

billpatt said:


> Clive would have to be standing on a milk crate to have a 1.6m wahoo up to his head like that, and I don't see a Milk crate in the photo.
> 
> Are you sure its not 1.06m? :lol:


Thanks Bill :lol: 
Official Queensland Licence says im 1.70 so maybe its a bit longer than 1.6m at a stretch..................................strech.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I think clive is 2m tall atm towing above us mere mortals.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Bloody hell, that is one one hell of a fish! :shock:


----------

